# How to backup PS2 saves?



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 20, 2008)

hi dear friends,

my name is vamsi krishna i have a slim ps2. I want to save my god of war 2 save files for further use. so please tell me a way to save the files to any other media and vice versa. i had tried burning some os iso to the disc but it is not working. please reply my post. understand my problem. please guys.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: help me please*

Technically you can't copy the PS2 save files onto any media directly via the memory card.It can only be copied from one memory card to another memory card.Apart from that I believe there are Gameshark methods which can allow you to load saves which are downloaded from the internet.Not too sure how that method works but if anyone out here has tried it out then perhaps they can help you out with the same.


----------



## hullap (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: help me please*

why dont u copy it onto another memory card


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: help me please*



PaulScholes18 said:


> why dont u copy it onto another memory card


i want to save that files for further use. please teel me any cheap way. as i am not economically sound


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: help me please*

Please name your thread in clear and precise manner.


----------



## krazzy (Feb 22, 2008)

This tutorial here is used to download PS2 save files on your memory card, but can also be used to backup save files to the pc.
*forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/366481


----------

